# Car stolen with 2 maltese inside



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I have no clue how to post a link, but this was on our front page of the newspaper this morning.

Car stolen with dogs inside
Mark Stodghill Duluth News Tribune
Published Wednesday, April 30, 2008

Anne Jouppi and her husband, former professional hockey player Butch Williams, are heartsick this evening.

Butch left his car unlocked and the keys in the ignition while he was playing hockey over the lunch hour, and someone drove the 2001 gold Dodge Intrepid away — with the couple’s two beloved Maltese dogs in it.

“They are my babies, our little girls,’’ Jouppi said. “We don’t leave them home alone. We take them with us every day. They are spoiled rotten.’’ 



Maggie, 8, and Chloe, 10 
RELATED CONTENT 
Mark Stodghill Archive 
The couple has had Chloe, 10, and Maggie, 8, since they were 8 weeks old, Jouppi said.

She fears what could happen to the 4-pound dogs. “I would imagine whoever took the car doesn’t want the dogs,’’ she said. “I don’t know if they are joyriding in the car. I don’t know if they are abusing them.’’

She knows how the dogs are feeling. “They are scared to death. They’re absolutely scared to death,’’ she said.

Williams, 55, played seven seasons in the 1970s for the St. Louis Blues, Edmonton Oilers and California Golden Seals. He plays hockey at Mars Lakeview Arena five days a week, his wife said. The couple owns a couple of small businesses.

“We love the dogs and miss them,’’ Williams said.

Jouppi said she is prepared to give a reward to anyone who returns the dogs. The car was stolen between noon and 1:30 p.m. from Mars Lakeview Arena, she said. The theft was reported to Duluth Police. 

“Please return my dogs. No questions asked,’’ she said.

Anyone who might have seen the pets is asked to call Jouppi at 260-9199.


I hope who ever took the car will return these two babies! :bysmilie: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

So he left the two dogs in the unlocked car for over an hour while he played hockey and also left the car keys in the ignition????? This guy is way to stupid to be allowed to have dogs. He says they are just like his children? Well that seems like child abuse to me. :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

I hope the poor dogs are o.k., but if this is the way he treats his so called children I hope he doesn't get them back.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry I have no sympathy for this person, I do however hope the babies are safe and returned :smcry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow! That poor guy doesn't have much common sense does he! 

Who leaves something very valuable in an unlocked car with the keys in the ignition.... good grief!! :wacko1:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just read the same article on the front page of the paper with their cute little picture and I want to cry! How could he leave them in the car like that with the keys no less! Makes me want to go out looking for them. I bet who ever took the car, left them off somewhere and that is so sad. :smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an idiot! I sure hope they find them.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

My only comment is... You got to be kiddin!!!! Give me a break. What was that man thinking. I sure hope the pups are ok, and found quickly.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I am sure the wife is devastated.........but, the husband is a dumb, dumb!!!! What is wrong with his brain???? The only other thing he could have done was stand on the street corner with his babies and the keys and ask if anyone wanted them???? DUH!!!!!! I do hope for the wife's sake that they (the crooks) get greedy and want the reward!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OK I decided I am not going to waste my typing skills on this one ....... duhhhhhhhhhhhh 
this is the idiot ------------> :smilie_tischkante: 

this is the wife ------------> :smpullhair:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> So he left the two dogs in the unlocked car for over an hour while he played hockey and also left the car keys in the ignition????? This guy is way to stupid to be allowed to have dogs. He says they are just like his children? Well that seems like child abuse to me. :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> I hope the poor dogs are o.k., but if this is the way he treats his so called children I hope he doesn't get them back.[/B]



I have to agree. They would have been safer at home than being left in an unlocked car. :new_shocked: 

Wow!

Love and Peace

*The price of anything is the amount of life you exchange for it. *
_Henry David Thoreau_


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> OK I decided I am not going to waste my typing skills on this one ....... duhhhhhhhhhhhh
> this is the idiot ------------> :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> this is the wife ------------> :smpullhair:[/B]



*Ditto*


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

what washe thinking!!! :smilie_tischkante: he knew he would be at pratice for an hour why do you take them along and leave them in the car?


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I would bet dollars to doughnuts that his wife chewed his a** BIG time!!!! The place where this happened at is right next to a private high school, but on a major road that leads to the freeway. Hope those babies are still in the area and that the owners get them back! rayer: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I would bet dollars to doughnuts that his wife chewed his a** BIG time!!!! The place where this happened at is right next to a private high school, but on a major road that leads to the freeway. Hope those babies are still in the area and that the owners get them back! rayer:
> 
> Bev
> Snowball & Charlie[/B]


I have seen marriages end when a family loose a child. These babies are like so many of our children. I am frustrated and can not believe his stupidity. But would hate to see another family destroyed over the loss of a child. Even though it is his fault.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Stories like that astound me. Just the other day, my friend was telling me that a mass email went out to everyone working in her building about a puppy locked inside a car that was parked on the very top level of the garage. It was hot that day, and the windows were rolled up. When the police arrived, the woman who claimed the pup explained to them that she just took her puppy to the vet that morning, and didn't have time go back home to drop the puppy off before going into work. She was going to leave that puppy locked in a hot car all day!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree, what a freaking idiot! But for the puppies sake I hope they are okay. There was a carjacking here right in front of a private school when classes were letting out right in the carpool lane. A young couple, at gunpoint, forced the dad and daughter out of the car and drove away with the family's pomeranian in the back seat. It was so sad, but within days, after media saturation via television and the iternet, someone turned the puppy in to the police and he/she was okay.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Swiped dogs found unharmed in Duluth
Duluth News Tribune
Published Thursday, May 01, 2008

Anne Jouppi called it “a very, very happy ending to a scary day.’’

Duluth police found the stolen car of Jouppi’s husband, Butch Williams, with the family’s two Maltese dogs in it unharmed around midnight Wednesday at a student housing complex near Rice Lake Road and Hickory Street.

Jouppi said the dogs — Chloe, 10, and Maggie, 8 — were frightened and happy to see her. 



Chloe and Maggie belong to former professional hockey player Butch Williams and his wife, Anne Jouppi. [SUBMITTED PHOTO] 
RELATED CONTENT 
Car stolen from Mars Lakeview Arena, with dogs in it 
She brought food and water with her when she went to the scene to pick them up.

She said the 2001 gold Dodge Intrepid was undamaged and nothing was stolen from the vehicle.

The ignition keys were gone, however, and she had to have the car towed to her home.

Butch Williams, a former professional hockey player, was playing hockey at Mars Lakeview Arena Wednesday and left the vehicle unlocked with the keys in the ignition. Someone drove the vehicle away with the dogs inside during the noon hour.

But none of that mattered once the family got the dogs back.

“I’m estatic; we all are,’’ Jouppi said this morning.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

A Happy Ending! Click Here!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank God they are okay! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Butch Williams, a former professional hockey player, was playing hockey at Mars Lakeview Arena Wednesday and left the vehicle unlocked with the keys in the ignition. Someone drove the vehicle away with the dogs inside during the noon hour.

But none of that mattered once the family got the dogs back.

“I’m estatic; we all are,’’ Jouppi said this morning.


*Ohhh I bet it's going to matter when all the "hoopla" goes away !!!!!!!!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh thank God. What a wonderful ending to a horrible incident.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so glad that they got back unharmed.

I really could never see leaving the hounds in a car, unlocked, with keys in it. I mean I on rare occasion leave them in the car for about a minute while picking up food or something but the car is locked and I am nervous for those few minutes of time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is such great news!!! Those two Malts are adorable. Thank goodness they are OK!!!

[attachment=36865xmalt0501_300px.jpg]


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Whew - glad it all turned out ok! I am very glad that those two babies are safe and sound with their family.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

what an idiot!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

but I'm glad the two furbabies are back at home safely! but seriously, that guy is retarded! who does that!!! If that's not asking for it, I don't know what is!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Glad they are okay :aktion033: 

I'll bet he'll never do that again....His wife is probably :smmadder: at him.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

A friend from Duluth sent that to me this morning and I was just disgusted. Who leaves their dog in the car like that in the first place and to not LOCK IT? And LEAVE THE KEYS IN THE IGNITION??? :w00t: 

I don't care about their car-I hope those babies are ok! rayer:Guess I should read the update-thank God!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I hate reading things like this. It's bad enough to leave 2 lil ones in the car for an extended amount of time, but then these poor pups go through getting stolen?!?! This is just terrible. :smcry: :smmadder:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... I can not imagine leaving them in the car for over an hour under any circumstances... much less not locking it and leaving the keys in it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> So he left the two dogs in the unlocked car for over an hour while he played hockey and also left the car keys in the ignition????? This guy is way to stupid to be allowed to have dogs. He says they are just like his children? Well that seems like child abuse to me. :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> I hope the poor dogs are o.k., but if this is the way he treats his so called children I hope he doesn't get them back.[/B]


so he does not leave the dogs alone at home, but he leaves them alone in the car for over an hour ? in an unlocked car with the keys in the ignition ??? how more stupid can you be ? :smpullhair:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAT!!!! Leave little precious malts in an unlocked car with the keys left there !!!!

I hope that the little ones are safe :smcry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> WHAAAAAAAAT!!!! Leave little precious malts in an unlocked car with the keys left there !!!!
> 
> I hope that the little ones are safe :smcry:[/B]


They were found!!! :aktion033: See update somewhere in this thread!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am glad the 2 little fluffs were found unharmed. Poor babies. I hope the man learned a lesson he won't soon forget. I just can't imagine......I have never left Sassy in the car for ANY reason.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you for the update, great happy ending


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Happy Day!!!!! They are safe.....I hope her husband reads these posts!!!! Do you think he will get the message????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't imagine leaving one of our dogs in the car for even 1 MINUTE let alone an hour or more.

I am so very thankful those dogs were found safe and sound, and I hope like heck that "Dad" hires a babysitter for the time he must go play hockey.

:mellow: 
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Perhaps the dad has brain damage fron playing too much Hockey? This was certainly more than a senior moment.


----------

